# Are cliques a bad thing? A good thing?



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

What do you think about cliques? I go to a private college and it's small and great since you pretty much can get to know anyone. The problem is also that you can get to know anyone. 

It's really cliquy and everyone has their own social places they live in. If you are stuck in a clique its hard to get out of it and you'll have to find other cliques to be a part and be accepted by if they don't like you. 

I think it can be good or bad. It just depends on the clique.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

I hated cliques in high school and I'm hoping my college experience won't be filled with them. I had friends of all sorts that all belonged to all different cliques that would go off and do things together. This is fine, until you realize because the cliques do everything together, they do everything without mentioning a thing to their friends who don't act/behave the same as the people in the group. Since I was never a part of any one group in particular, it felt like an alienating experience to be in. Not to mention, it's damn near impossible to join a clique unless you possess all of the same interests or comform to the interests of the group.

But overall I agree, they are good for the people in the group because they have a sense of belonging, but they alienate the whole since they're so tightly knit.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely an AWFUL thing, NOTHING good comes from them...


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a natural and unavoidable thing.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

If you live in the doorms it's almost an automatic thing that you and your floormates will form a clique'. I don't think it's always a bad thing.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

No. I used to be in a clique even though I had anxiety. They had my back in case someone said something o me. Now, I don't. I just say hi and try to be cool with all groups because when you take sides, there's always drama that comes along with it.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's an inescapable part of life


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was a lone wolf in high school. There were no cliques in my first high school I went to which was in the inner city and a lot of ghetto people. Most students there were nice (at least the ones I knew) and I didn't get bullied at all my junior year for some reason. 

I transferred to a nicer school my senior year because of a program I could be in. There were definitely cliques there and a lot more nice looking preppy people went to school there. I never got involved in any cliques though although I was in a resource room and I really got to know a lot of the kids there. I was a nerd my senior year simply because I hung out with all the nerds. I didn't care though, I enjoyed going to zombie defense league, and pwning noobs at the pokemon club.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

And playing Runescape in class and in detention one time. :b


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Depends what you mean by a clique. A clique to me is a group of friends who have eachothers back. I think they are good for many people to have a circle of people to go out and do things with. What I don't like is when cliques exclude other people from joining in on their fun.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I remember a group in a school I was going, that would let me hang out with them, probably because they felt pity seeing me hanging around all alone.
They where cool guys though, I mean in the sense of being decent persons.
Hope they do well in life.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

when asian people are together it's called a clique, but when white people are together it's called Greek Life #collegelyfe


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

It's one reason for why I don't like talking to many people.


----------



## lavanderxribbons (Jan 19, 2016)

Cliques are bad when you're not in one, good when you are


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kind of. But not as bad as gangs and mobs.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

lavanderxribbons said:


> Cliques are bad when you're not in one, good when you are


That's what I was going to say.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I think they can be fine as long as they don't go as far as putting down people who aren't in the clique. I don't think it's possible to not have friend groups anyway. There are always going to be cliques.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I hate cliques.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

From my experience (at a small college where cliques regularly mix) they aren't bad. There are the gamers, the international students, athletes, etc. I've just seen them so far as a way to meet people with similar interests. However there are only 2,000 students at this school so cliques here mix and talk to other cliques occasionally.


----------

